# Travel Fishing Rods!



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

Okuma Travel Rods That Can Be Carried On A Plane!

I made this video to answer recent questions regarding TSA travel restrictions on anglers. I've traveled across the Continental US to Canada & the Caribbean. Covered ground in Australia & all over Asia. I was stranded by the US after 911 as they wouldn't allow US citizens abroad to return home so i stayed in Asia for months before i was "allowed" to return home. So i do have some knowledge of travel restrictions.

My reviews are based on current travel restrictions. TSA has the right to "modify" their restrictions. Currently these are the travel type Okuma rods that i myself use so i'm very aware of how good they really are! This day my fur baby didn't want me out of his sight. A common Chihuahua trait. So he accompanied daddy.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Hey I just bought two 9 or 10 foot okumas for a trip down to CR for poppers an spoons etc. Also checking out the TKO inshore they look pretty nice too (for lighter stuff), available at serious tackle .


----------



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

You'll love them!


----------

